# Bye bye umbrella



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife and son enjoy going out on the boat but as you all know it gets crazy hot out. I have been using an umbrella for the past few years and it just wasn't cutting it anymore so I began to look at some other options. I really didn't want a bimini on a flats boat and after hours and hours of scouring the web I realized what I wanted did not exist.  So I contacted a marine fabricator I have worked with in the past and told him what I was looking for and this is what we came up with. It's a removable t-top that inserts into 4 rod holders, two on each gunnel. I can still keep my skiff in the garage and when I want it to be non family polling skiff the gunnel is flush. I really love the design we came up with and wanted to share it with you guys!!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

very cool, especially for the ability to remove.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesomeness!!!! Very clean work. Me thinks there will be some imitators in no time


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow that actually looks really good


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think you're going to need a longer push pole...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

looks great...were do you mount that TM


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks!! I have a deck plate on the bow and a Blue Point tm mount that I use. I like to have the deck open when I poll/fly fish or cruise.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That turned out really nice. A lot of family guys would be wise to follow your example.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Good idea I fly fish too so my TM has a quick release so I can clear the deck. Your boat is a great looking and functional.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

SICK!

How did you end up with the height? And can you give us a close up of the rod holder/gunnel/tubes? Is that a locking ratchet joint?


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the looks of this. 

I also love that it is removable. I would not want this permanent and the fact that it goes into rod holders make it even better. 

How much does it weigh? does it affect your performance numbers? I know you aren't worried about performance with the family on the boat but I was just wondering. 

Very cool and very original. It is posts like this that keep me coming to the forums every day. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks sweet but I would be concerned with the actual shade that the top will provide. It doesn't look very big and seems you might be chasing the little area of shade around the boat as the sun moves just to stay covered. Maybe be Iam  wrong but it happens with biminis that have a much larger coverage area than that top does.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks cool. 

Did you consider making the top larger to provide more shade?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That looks great!

Just a thought, if you need more shape, maybe you can have a screen made that will hook from the back of the t-top to the poling platform.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the views and feedback!! To answer a few questions the bottom arms are a swinging ratchet, it actually makes it pretty easy to put in with them swinging. I am 5'9 and just wanted to be able to stand up comfortably so we decided on 6ish, but I honestly haven't measured the height. I hear ya on the size of the shade, my original plan was for a larger top but my fabricator wasn't sure if it  would be to top heavy for the mounts, it isn't bad and is much like most other t-top boats with chasing the shade, but even if the shade is not on you it still blocks the beat down of the direct sun pretty well. I wasn't sure about performance until today. I can move it with ease and two people mounting is very easy. I had 3 adult men, 6 tanks, 3 sets of dive gear, cooler with ice,food, and drinks, 12 gal of fuel, and other items and got 33 mph in a light offshore chop. Thanks again and here are a few pics of the ratchet arms.


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks great. The only downside I see is that it wipes out your under gunnel rod storage.


----------



## trmcelveen (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool setup!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Quality looking set up!


----------



## brightonernest (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful skiff!!!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a quality job - I'm sure you'll enjoy a little sun relief on days you use it. 
As an option, I will have a removable bimini on my new boat - all with flush accon hardware. I have a new build thread for a Beavertail BTV started in this sectiion - I'll post pictures as it progresses. I know they are not popular, but a little shade when non fishing or making a 45 minute run back in the summer is really nice. Especially as you get older (I'm 52) and need to start getting things cut of of you, you realize that substance and comfort over style is sometimes worth it. 
I really don't anticipate the bimini having any affect at all on my fishing , as I mostly fly fish and it lays down behind the seating cushion when not in use.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it !

Is there some kind of Tie Down ?

An up draft would not be fun ...


----------

